# Sanding Cove Cuts



## LynnReid (Mar 12, 2009)

I make small boxes...the lids are cove cut like a raised panel. They are not hinged. I cant find a saw blade that will make the coves and leave a smooth finish. I expect the finish to need some sanding but I often get grooves that are near impossible to sand out without ruining the detail. Logically it seems a flat top tooth would leave the smoothest finish...but those blades are for ripping and I dont know if they will work. Could anyone help me with this issue? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

If I understand what you are doing......running a board through your table saw on an angle to the blade (or across the blade) to give you the 'cove' cut'?

Although I have run it through my mind a few times, I've never run it through my saw. But if I did, a few things I would make sure is the blade is very sharp/new, carbide tip. Feed the wood slowly and smoothly with several passes, raising the blade to remove small amounts of wood at a time. A feather board or such to hold the wood down to stop it jumping.

Myself...., I would use a router, seeing as they are small pieces anyway.

Perhaps some of the pros on here will have some helpful tips.

Rick


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

If you don't have a router, another way you could go is to get a profile sander. I have one that is made by Dremel. It works real well for sanding profiles.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Lynn,
I use a combo blade. I would think that any sharp blade would work. The trick is a steady feed and two guides, so that the piece doesn't waver. If you could rig a hold down, that would help. I thought about just screwing a piece of 1/2" across the two guides...but I never actually did it.
For sanding, I just use a sanding sleeve and cushioned spindle from my OS.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

Have you looked into the cove cutting jig sold by Rockler?
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17468&filter=cove


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

Make a sanding block the shape of the cove and go at it, use a router. Or buy a molding maker.

Jet 16 is a good cheap one.


----------



## Bob Wingard (Jul 23, 2007)

If you wanna pop for it, CMT makes a special cutter for that with WIDE, CURVED tips. They claim it requires little or no sanding.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

I have looked at that cmt setup for a while, anyone tried it? I have the craftsman version and it works great, but is geting a bit dull.


----------



## LynnReid (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi...and thanks for all the help. Im going to post a picture of the box so that you all can see the profile. Ive tried some of the things mentioned...one thing I havent tried is a hold down. I also havent tried to makes a custom profile hand sander...but I read the instructions and will do so. One issue there is that two sides will be with the grain...and two against. Im wondering how fine Ill need to go to make the scratches invisible. Thanks again. By the way...the boxes are 8" square and 2 1/4" high. The pictured one had a few errors so I never sold it...but it should give you a good idea about the coved top. By the way...is there a site where you can sell your crafts?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

scribbles said:


> I have looked at that cmt setup for a while, anyone tried it? I have the craftsman version and it works great, but is geting a bit dull.


Scribbles, I've got the CMT set with undercutter. It works great! I bought the R&S cutters separately. Do they have a set with raised panel AND R&S? That would be cheaper.....probably.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't know. I use my shapers for raised panel, but I am still using my table saw for crown, They have a CMT set for like $399 with a bunch of different cutters that is the set I have looked at getting. I have the sears set now, high speed steel, 3 sets of blades, Has served me well the last few years, but it is getting real tired.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry I just re read your post; yes they come as a set. Raised panel with undercut, rail, and stile all together. My cost was $180 I think retail is like $220. Cmt also has a 10 table saw cutter set for moldings. Haggle and you can get it at my cost.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

depending on the size of the cove I like to wrap a small sheet of sandpaper around dowel or pencil. If it's 1/2 or larger I use sanding sponges. If it's large enough I really like a round cabinet scraper like this http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=147419&FamilyID=20022

Apparently they also make carving scrapers http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=842120&FamilyID=21180

scrapers will give you a better surface than sandpaper ever will. Even on end grain or across the grain. :thumbsup:

Good luck,
KC


----------

